# DTG Printer repair companies?



## JrLey05 (Mar 16, 2012)

Does anyone know of a repair company near Chicago that maybe able to fix my 2 DTG printers? They're not Industry leading printers but they do use Epson parts I believe. I bought 1 last year and it was broken. Received another one, tried selling it a couple months ago and the Buyer broke the printer and kept the EpsonMe30 software that was used to run it. 

I really need to find someone ASAP. Right now, I'm doing Laser Heat Transfers with Imageclip and though the results seem promising, having a DTG printer that prints White and one that prints Black seems like a potentially good setup for my start-up T-shirt Company. I may end up selling one still though. Please, anyone that can help.


----------



## GraphicGuru (Apr 18, 2012)

Karl Steele: Home Page




JrLey05 said:


> Does anyone know of a repair company near Chicago that maybe able to fix my 2 DTG printers? They're not Industry leading printers but they do use Epson parts I believe. I bought 1 last year and it was broken. Received another one, tried selling it a couple months ago and the Buyer broke the printer and kept the EpsonMe30 software that was used to run it.
> 
> I really need to find someone ASAP. Right now, I'm doing Laser Heat Transfers with Imageclip and though the results seem promising, having a DTG printer that prints White and one that prints Black seems like a potentially good setup for my start-up T-shirt Company. I may end up selling one still though. Please, anyone that can help.


----------



## abmcdan (Sep 14, 2007)

Try calling Atlas screen supply.


----------



## Benigno Salguero (Aug 19, 2013)

do you ever find somebody in chicago to fix your dtg?
I am located in chicago as well and planing on having the DTG HMC-1 repair "refurbish"


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

Most direct to garment printers contain components that are proprietary to that certain machine. Generally those parts are not available except through the distributor/manufacturers of the machine. If your problem is related to the core Epson parts on the machine - then a generic printer tech may be able to help.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Bkash (Sep 18, 2013)

do you know anyone in NY that can fix our dtg?


----------



## seawolfe (Aug 15, 2011)

Do you know anyone in Detroit that can fix our DTG (correctly)?


----------



## agarcia2009 (Jan 18, 2015)

I need to try to get my DTG Printer fixed I live in Fl. I'm willing to travel if anybody knows where I can get it fixed.


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

agarcia2009 said:


> I need to try to get my DTG Printer fixed I live in Fl. I'm willing to travel if anybody knows where I can get it fixed.



If it is a DTG brand printer you can try contacting Coldesi, who are the distributors of that brand. They are located in Florida. 1-877-793-3278


_


----------



## cherylfn (May 29, 2015)

Looking for a tech who can help fix a Summit DTG printer in GA. Preferably Savannah. Any help would be appreciated. Thank you


----------



## Stitch Wizard ll (Apr 7, 2010)

I am in the same situation as Cheryfl , have a summit 520 that needs work. The machine is in Columbia, SC


----------



## Maurivillar (Aug 8, 2018)

hi you can call to sadyy 7866266550 in FL


----------



## apafford (Jul 21, 2020)

Does anyone know of a DTG Kiosk repair technician or shop in the DFW area?


----------



## baapprinter (Aug 8, 2021)

JrLey05 said:


> Does anyone know of a repair company near Chicago that maybe able to fix my 2 DTG printers? They're not Industry leading printers but they do use Epson parts I believe. I bought 1 last year and it was broken. Received another one, tried selling it a couple months ago and the Buyer broke the printer and kept the EpsonMe30 software that was used to run it.
> 
> I really need to find someone ASAP. Right now, I'm doing Laser Heat Transfers with Imageclip and though the results seem promising, having a DTG printer that prints White and one that prints Black seems like a potentially good setup for my start-up T-shirt Company. I may end up selling one still though. Please, anyone that can help.


check printer repair dubai


----------



## DrivingZiggy (Apr 24, 2017)

TIL that Dubai is a suburb of Chicago.


----------



## wendy. jacob (Nov 2, 2021)

Does anyone know of a DTG FreeJet 330tx printer repair tech


----------

